# Using different name as a trade name.



## companyquery (Jun 13, 2015)

I planing to register a Free Zone Company in UAE. 

Can I use different trade name to do business than the name registered ? I know this is quite a common practice in USA & UK. But I couldn't find a single article online about this subject in UAE.

I want my website and visiting cards to have a different trade name. I do intent to mention that my current company is doing business under "this" name in the website and visiting card.

I don't know about the legality around this in UAE. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

